# Frost damage to shower mixer tap - where can I buy?



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Autocruise Starfire 2006 - pre Swift. Due to the extreme weather conditions and me foregetting to leave the tap open, the plastic assembly inside the shower mixer tap is cracked and leaking. Swift gave the usual unhelpful response - any ideas where I can buy this item :roll:


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

there are some dealers on here you could PM, like Johnscross, who may be able to post you a part. Other than that, you can find such online, or ebay.

Best tip for shower mixers are to leave the taps open, and remove the shower head (don't lose the washer!)


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autocruise*

Hi

I wonder if www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk or www.leisureshopdirect.co.uk could help.

Russell


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, most taps and spares are readily available from caravan assessory shops, cheers, Paul.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/ have a very very large stock of parts. I am doing a self build and am relying on them for most of the parts. It probably won't be on their website but they are very helpful and a quick phone call should source your tap at a very good price.

Karl


----------

